# Looking To Get A New Dragon But Not A Beardie.Your Opinion



## geckoboy2001 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi I'm looking to get into a new breed Of Dragon But not A Beardie. Im currently looking into Netted Dragon what Opinion On A Nice Dragon


----------



## Smurf (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey, don't know if you worked out what dragon you were after, we have some Red Barred Dragons that are very entertaining. Centrals are cool, and very similar to Painteds. Did you have a preference of the kind of set up you would like? Because that could influence the species you'd enjoy more. And are you set of dragons, Ridge Tailed Monitors are also awesome.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey [MENTION=41261]Smurf[/MENTION], what kind of setups do the smaller dragons need like the Barred, painteds etc need?


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 16, 2015)

I like central netteds they have similar character to bearded. Water dragons are cool if you have the necessary space.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 16, 2015)

A friend of mine has a eastern water dragon that's about 4 years old and is mega tame, he lets it have free range in the house everyday and leaves water in the bath for it to take a dip or a dump in, when I visit it follows him around like a puppy and loves getting given treats (from the fingers - crickets, superworms, silkworms - watch out for the finger tips though as they are snatched like greased lightning), it also loves watching TV and cruising the top of the lounge and seems to really enjoy being nursed and stoked and tickled under chin. It's just like an oversized beardie.

At night it goes into a big enclosure to sleep overnight.

If I had the space I'd love a pair of eastern water dragons.

Can't comment on CNDs , bit I really like what they look like and what I've heard about them as pets.


----------



## Smurf (Feb 16, 2015)

Eagle said:


> Hey @Smurf, what kind of setups do the smaller dragons need like the Barred, painteds etc need?



Hi Eagle, when setting the various vivariums up I do a fair bit of research in regards to natural habitat, their habit, temp ranges etc. 
Currently we have 5 Red Barred (from 2 clutches) in a 3ft tank, they are about 3months old atm so waiting to see what sex they all turn out to be as to what we keep. These guys live in rocky outcrops (and I have seen them wild in dry river beds amongst the pebbles), so they have a wicked rock set up. Day temp, 30, night 27. Heat one end with various heights of rock under the lamp so they can bask at a range of temps. Water bowl at cool end and one tree/shrub they rarely use. They have plenty of places to hide and all have favourite places to sleep.


Our Painteds are about the same age and in the same size vivarium, there are 4. These guys have 32 daytime and 30 night. They are desert/shrubland dragons who like to dig burrows at the base of shrubs and high open bask areas. 


Then our lonely Central, he's a year old, came from a trio (turned out 2m1f) and was being bullied. We'll get him some lovers soon. He's currently in one of those octagon tanks with a sick vine with branches at a few levels, and he uses all of them. Centrals populate cleared land so tried to be sparse with plants. He has same temps at the Painteds. Since this pic the hide rock was removed as he preferred to dig his own burrows anyway, but added a second water bowl, coz he loves a dip.



My partner is currently building new lids for most of the tanks so we can properly customise the lighting/heating needs of the various animals. I might post some pics and details on them when completed.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 17, 2015)

Any of the ctenophorus species are fabulous. Alternatively, I've always been a fan of Southern Forest Dragons.


----------

